# Hyatt waitlist questions



## GTLINZ (May 1, 2009)

I have been reading about Hyatt am trying to understand the mechanics of how waitlists work. I think I also understand the points chart and the reservations periods (HRPP, CUP, LCUP). I am still considering adding Hyatt to my "portfolio"  

I read that you can get on a waitlist 18 months ahead of a reservation you want. I also read that most reservations become available 6 months ahead, which makes sense because of how HRPP works.

Let's say I wanted Sept of 2010 and it is now April 2009. It sounds like I can get on a waitlist for say the Keys now. I don't care which week I go in Sept 2010. Do I get on multiple waitlists or on a single waitlist can I specify multiple weeks? stay durations (split-4 vs split-3 vs full week)? and resorts?  (assuming all weeks are within 18 months) 

And lets also say I hit on a waitlist 6 months out. Does Hyatt automatically deduct the points (and possibly revoke my HRPP) or do they contact me first to verify?

Thanks in advance for your help. I really want to understand the system.


----------



## Carmel85 (May 1, 2009)

GTLINZ said:


> I have been reading about Hyatt am trying to understand the mechanics of how waitlists work. I think I also understand the points chart and the reservations periods (HRPP, CUP, LCUP). I am still considering adding Hyatt to my "portfolio"
> 
> I read that you can get on a waitlist 18 months ahead of a reservation you want. I also read that most reservations become available 6 months ahead, which makes sense because of how HRPP works.
> 
> ...



Yes you have got Hyatt down but just remember you can put in as many waitlist you want but click the button not to protect HRPP, if not you will just get passed by on the list.

Personally I only go on the waitlist that I know 100% I want. Once I get my week I start to cancel my other weeks that are on the waitlist because believe me you will forget what you have on the waitlist and maybe get cleared for something you already have.

Hyatt is a very easy system if you plan ahead and have enough points you are in.

I personally only would consider buying 1880,2000  or 2200 point weeks or at least buy lower weeks and have a combination (but then 2 MF's).

Some of the 1300 point weeks are going to cheap on ebay now they are giving them away.


----------



## bdh (May 1, 2009)

Carmel85 said:


> I personally only would consider buying 1880,2000  or 2200 point weeks or at least buy lower weeks and have a combination (but then 2 MF's).
> 
> Some of the 1300 point weeks are going to cheap on ebay now they are giving them away.




Not sure what they are going for on eBay, but have seen 1880 weeks for a little under 10K on a web site or two.  Hard for me to believe that these prices wouldn't be viewed as bargains when the economy turns around.


----------



## GTLINZ (May 1, 2009)

Carmel85 said:


> Yes you have got Hyatt down but just remember you can put in as many waitlist you want but click the button not to protect HRPP, if not you will just get passed by on the list.
> 
> Personally I only go on the waitlist that I know 100% I want. Once I get my week I start to cancel my other weeks that are on the waitlist because believe me you will forget what you have on the waitlist and maybe get cleared for something you already have.



Thanks Carmel - are you saying that you can manage waitlists online? And do the points come out of the account as soon as you get a hit? 

If you are looking for a 4 week range at same resort, does it take 4 waitlists entries?


----------



## dvc_john (May 1, 2009)

The points come out of your account when a hit is made, providing you have points available.

Your points are only available 1 year prior to the week you own. If the waitlist comes thru during that time, then the points are deducted, and a confirmation is made.

If what you want becomes available, but your points are not yet available to use, then you are temporarily skipped, and the next person on the waitlist (if any), or someome calling to book, or someone booking online may snag that reservation. However, your waitlist will remain active.


----------



## GTLINZ (May 1, 2009)

dvc_john said:


> The points come out of your account when a hit is made, providing you have points available.



Ok, thanks, that makes sense. Can you specify any variables on a wait list, like it can be a split3 or split 4 or full, or across multiple weeks, or across multiple location? Or is each waitlist request very specific about duration and location?


----------



## dvc_john (May 1, 2009)

GTLINZ said:


> Can you specify any variables on a wait list, like it can be a split3 or split 4 or full, or across multiple weeks, or across multiple location? Or is each waitlist request very specific about duration and location?



Each waitlist is for a specific duration, location, unit type, and time.
But you can put in multiple waitlists.

For instance, you can put in a waitlist for a 4 day split at resort 'A' in a 1br for date 'a', and another waitlist for date 'b', and another for date 'c'. And then repeat for a 2br.

What I can't recall at this time is if when one waitlist is fulfilled, the others are automatically cancelled or not.


----------



## Carmel85 (May 1, 2009)

GTLINZ said:


> Ok, thanks, that makes sense. Can you specify any variables on a wait list, like it can be a split3 or split 4 or full, or across multiple weeks, or across multiple location? Or is each waitlist request very specific about duration and location?




GTLINZ,

You have the Hyatt system down trust me it took me much longer that you to figure it out.

You can wait list anything  2,3,4,7 days all resorts all weeks your choice everything is online but you need to remember what you have, but you can see it all online.  I have a buddy who has about 30 waitlist but again she has access to over 20,000 hyatt points between a few families. So it works out great for all of them.

Remember split weeks during holiday or event period clear 60 days or less sometimes longer.

What resorts are you going to try to use at Hyatt?

What are you looking to buy?


----------



## GTLINZ (May 3, 2009)

Carmel85 said:


> What resorts are you going to try to use at Hyatt?
> What are you looking to buy?




I actually would like to visit Carmel 1br EOY in Sept/Oct using a split-4, and use a full Keys Nov or Dec Bronze week. 

I was thinking of buying 1880 Gold Keys in Jan, so if my Keys and possible Carmel reservation do not come thru then I still could use the HRPP in Jan for a full or split week. This way, I wait and see if I hit what I want during the year and still have to HRPP in my back pocket if no waitlists hit. That is why I need to understand exactly how it works.

I figured that a bronze week in Keys in Nov - Dec is not hard to get and will likely hit. I figure people buy those as traders. What I don't know is if I have a legit shot at a Carmel split 4. I would think it is really the hardest resort to get into other than the new ones.


----------



## Carmel85 (May 4, 2009)

GTLINZ said:


> I actually would like to visit Carmel 1br EOY in Sept/Oct using a split-4, and use a full Keys Nov or Dec Bronze week.
> 
> I was thinking of buying 1880 Gold Keys in Jan, so if my Keys and possible Carmel reservation do not come thru then I still could use the HRPP in Jan for a full or split week. This way, I wait and see if I hit what I want during the year and still have to HRPP in my back pocket if no waitlists hit. That is why I need to understand exactly how it works.
> 
> I figured that a bronze week in Keys in Nov - Dec is not hard to get and will likely hit. I figure people buy those as traders. What I don't know is if I have a legit shot at a Carmel split 4. I would think it is really the hardest resort to get into other than the new ones.




1880 would be great to buy I think that is really the bare bones to buy.

Yes you can get Carmel split week 4 day in Sept/Oct. with a little planning.  You know you Carmel season that is the BEST time to come here to Carmel but what do i know I live here in Carmel.

Go luck and I hope you are a hyatt owners soon welcome.


----------

